# Куплю Weltmeister S5, желательно выборный



## shvetka (7 Авг 2012)

предпочтение городам- Москва, Челябинск, Тюмень, Екатеринбург.пишите в личку


----------



## Vladimir Zh (8 Авг 2012)

Только не S5. Не связывайтесь с этим "гробиком". Тем более в муз.школе. Очень неудобный инструмент для детей, да и для взрослых тоже.


----------



## oleg45120 (8 Авг 2012)

*Vladimir Zh*,
а я играл на S5 в музыкальной школе и училище и он мне очень нравился, особенно розливом!


----------



## Vladimir Zh (8 Авг 2012)

Объясняю. На инструменте достаточно тугая клавиатура за счёт того, что клапана прямой деки вынуждены закрывать не два отверстия, как на 4-х голосных инструментах, а три (в полтора раза больше). Давление на клавиши достигает 150 граммов и облегчить очень сложно, страдает компрессия (говорю как мастер).
Инструмент для достаточно крупных детей. Обыкновенные (стандартные) ребятишки с ним мучаются не только в школе, но и в училище. Это говорю как аккордеонист, преподававший в своё время в школе и училище.
На счёт так называемого "Розлива". Грубая немецкая настройка, режущая ухо. Если этот "розлив" присобрать, можно получить приемлемое звучание.
И последнее. За всю практику (25 лет работы мастером) встретил только один инструмент с нормальными голосами. S4 в этом отношении повезло больше.


----------



## Alexei (9 Авг 2012)

oleg45120 писал:


> а я играл на S5 в музыкальной школе


Vladimir Zh писал:


> Инструмент для достаточно крупных детей.



...наверно ростом от 195см и выше.

Помню пробовал и тоже был удивлен тугой клавиатурой... И то, что корпус шире обычного не добавляет удобства.

Слышал мнение, что звучит даже получше сюпиты -- так как корпус больше.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (9 Авг 2012)

Alexei писал:


> Слышал мнение, что звучит даже получше сюпиты -- так как корпус больше.


При одном условии, если поставить цельную планку (как в своё время сделала Л.И.Белецкая). Голоса на Супите больше по размерам, а на S5 вариант простого прямодечного инструмента. Поперёк физики, увы, не попрёшь.


----------



## Аня Вавелко (29 Июн 2013)

я сичас играю на с5!! рост у меня 160 и мне очень удобна. на мом ак хорошая клавиатура, блогодаря кокой у меня сейчас хорошая буглость. я довольно хрубкая девушка я етот инструмен совсем не тежолый для меня.

я продаю его, только потому что перехожу на другой инструмен.


----------



## ze_go (29 Июн 2013)

Аня Вавелко, а у Вас, по-видимому, что-то с клавиатурой компьютера - не хватает некоторых букОв... да и нужные не совсем послушны :biggrin:


----------

